# Wilson Line SS Buffalo



## fishjay (Jun 11, 2008)

There is a foto of of the SS Buffalo in Anuta's book SHIPS OF OUR ANCESTORS. A search on-line turns up very little information on this vessel.
I have found a date for launch and tonnage (little else). Can someone on this board shed more light on this ship (length?

Photo was scanned from the above mentioned book. Original credited to the Peabody Museum of Salem.

fishjay (Lester)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

According to "Wilson Line" by John Harrower. ISBN 0 905617 72 X

BUFFALO (I) (1885-1903)
ON 91448 4427 gross 2895 nett tons 385.0 x 45.3 x 27.8 feet
T.3cyl. 33, 54 & 86 x 60 inches (573 NHP) by shipbuilders
29.8.1885: Launched by Palmers' Shipbuilding & Iron Co., Jarrow, Newcastle-upon-Tyne (Yard No.562) for Thos, Wilson, Sons & Co. 
6.11.1885: Maiden voyage from Newcastle to New York. 
4.11.1903: Sold to Fratelli Cerruti, Genoa for demolition and arrived Naples 2.12.1903. 
3.1904: Broken up at Genoa.
When built fitted with accommodation for 50 first class passengers.

The picture you show is her as built. She was modified in 1893/4. Accommodation enlarged and spars removed.
Regards


----------



## fishjay (Jun 11, 2008)

*SS Buffalo*

Thanks for the info. The passenger complement seems rather small for a vessel of this size!

fishjay


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

According to a contemporary advertisement the Buffalo and Colorado -
"....as but a comparatively limited number of passengers are taken, the great size and speed of these vessels afford much more comfort than can be presented by steamers carrying a very large number of passengers."

From "The Wilson Line of Hull 1831-1981" by Arthur G. Credland and Michael Thompson. ISBN 1 872167 58 6


----------



## fishjay (Jun 11, 2008)

*SS Buffalo*

With such a small passenger capacity, I assume they had quite a large cargo capacity. Is this so?

fishjay (Lester)


----------



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

*SS Buffalo*

I have the discharge papers of my grandfather, W H Mugridge (1858-1927), who appeared to have done one trip on the Buffalo in 1888. He also sailed on the Marengo which, I believe, is a sister ship?

One of my family also sent me a copy of a painting of the Buffalo that is in the Hull Maritime Museum.

Ken


----------



## hesbmr (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a photograph of the Buffalo taken in Hull by my grandfather in the late 19th/early 20th century


----------



## llwright22 (Jan 21, 2018)

According to my relatives, my great grandparents met on this ship. Does anyone know of a ships manifest where I can locate their names to prove this story? I believe they arrived in the US in 1906 or 1907 but it could have been sooner.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

The Buffalo was broken up in late 1903 so if your ancestors were on the ship it was 1903 or sooner. The Buffalo features on the Ancestry website so you should be able to find exactly when they arrived in the US. Once you've ascertained that, if you want to see the crew agreements/passengers list for the ship they can be ordered from here: https://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=91448 
If they were on the ship in September/October 1903, there's a ship's log here: http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C1731906.

Dave W


----------

